# Mercy had her first CCGC class



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Awesome! We're currently enrolled in CCA course now, but hopefully taking the test this week or next week. 

Good luck in yours!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mercy had her second CGCA class today*

Mercy and I had our second CGCA class today. I managed to get Mercy's gentle leader on with the instructor's help since the folks from my local Therapy dogs Inc club strongly recommended it. However, Mercy was less obedient to the down and sit command while wearing it. Once I took it off and switched the leash to her easy walk harness, she did much better. I am going to have to tell the folks at the club that Mercy performs more poorly on the gentle leader. I mean of couse she heels better on it, but I can also
see she is less attentive with it on.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's great! You must be so proud. Bet it's really fun too, isn't it?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I took the test with my two 11.5 year old guys last weekend. They were stellar and passed. They both had their CGC and my sweet boy,, had an RN... Eight years prior.. And both had CD's.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

dborgers said:


> That's great! You must be so proud. Bet it's really fun too, isn't it?


Yes, it is a very fun class in that we walk around the shopping center to get them used to the unexpected things that can happen there.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a WHOLE lot of fun for both of you ... and for all the people who see a cutie like Mercy walking around too.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Mercy will do great on the test!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't they have to be on a collar and loose leash...not a gentle leader or harness?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Don't they have to be on a collar and loose leash...not a gentle leader or harness?


 Yes. Just using easy walk during training.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*I missed a class*

We were told to meet at a shopping center in Fairfax. I plugged it I to my smartphone's GPS, which is usually reliable, but it took us to the middle of no-where. I do not have the trainer's cell phone number. When I replugged in the address, the GPS went cuckoo! :doh:Well now I am going into my local Petsmart for a practice session with Mercy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

**** those GPS! They are so helpful sometimes, but sometimes are not!!! Good idea making up by going to Petco!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You should practice with the regular collar, otherwise, you might surprise her and fail..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I took the test with my two 11.5 year old guys last weekend. They were stellar and passed. They both had their CGC and my sweet boy,, had an RN... Eight years prior.. And both had CD's.


Sally's Mom was a superstar at this. It was lovely to see. 


I have loved teaching this new class. It is so much fun to have fresh challenges and material. I think it is a great test of real life skills.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Sally's Mom was a superstar at this. It was lovely to see.
> 
> 
> I have loved teaching this new class. It is so much fun to have fresh challenges and material. I think it is a great test of real life skills.


Jill, is it really so much more than the 'normal' CGC? I am looking for something new with Tess.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

inge said:


> Jill, is it really so much more than the 'normal' CGC? I am looking for something new with Tess.


It is just really different from CGC, bc it needs to be done in a real life busy situation with at least 3 other dogs, instead of one on one with the evaluator and the one test dog item. An example is going through a doorway or passage with your dog as if you had a hot cup of coffee in one hand, and a lead in the other. It is mainly a test of solid stays with distractions, solid loose leash walking despite many distractions, and leave it. The dogs work close to other dogs, and evaluators are supposed to report dog/dog incidents to AKC, which is strict compared to CGC. It is fun for me bc I teach and test CGC so much, that the new class out & about is awesome. It is a prerequisite to have CGC already to take the test, so the owners & dogs who sign up are mainly wonderful.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Class cancelled yesterday*

We were actually going to go to the Barrel Oaks Winery in Fauquier County yesterday, but it had to be cancelled due to the ice storm. Even though wineries are not my forte, I was looking forward to it since I've heard such good stuff about it. Next Sunday, they will be meeting elsewhere. I tried going to my make up class on Saturday, but I didn't realize that the trainer moved the class to another location and so I drove out to the training site, but did not find anybody there. *sigh* This Sunday, I will ask my trainer if she can stay with me after class to practice the things I missed at the class I didn't make it to. I so badly want us to pass this thing!


----------



## Catshrader (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi MercyMom,

I don't want to hijack your post, but I have been watching your posts because you are a year ahead of me in this journey. I am getting my baby girl from Eldorado Goldens January 30 and I am so excited! She will be a puppy from Brooks and Holly. I live in Alexandria, VA and I'm looking for good trainers here. I have been watching your journey with trainers, and I thought you might know some good trainers in Alexandria. I have heard people say really good things about Old Town School for Dogs and I would be willing to pay their high prices if they were really good. I want to be able to train her off the leash as soon as possible for hikes, etc.. Thanks for any help or insight you could give!

Cathy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cathy, take advantage of the "follow" tendency all young babies have, and start her off leash right away. Reward her up a storm for coming to you, and make it a party. It is a mistake to start recall off leash during the "teenage months". Play fun games with your baby, like hiding from her quickly and calling her so she must look for you- then make it so much fun for her when she finds you.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mercy passed her CGCA test today!*

Mercy passed her AKC Community Canine today. :banana:I'm so proud of her! I will let you know when she gets her certificate.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Catshrader said:


> Hi MercyMom,
> 
> I don't want to hijack your post, but I have been watching your posts because you are a year ahead of me in this journey. I am getting my baby girl from Eldorado Goldens January 30 and I am so excited! She will be a puppy from Brooks and Holly. I live in Alexandria, VA and I'm looking for good trainers here. I have been watching your journey with trainers, and I thought you might know some good trainers in Alexandria. I have heard people say really good things about Old Town School for Dogs and I would be willing to pay their high prices if they were really good. I want to be able to train her off the leash as soon as possible for hikes, etc.. Thanks for any help or insight you could give!
> 
> Cathy


Hey there! Congratulations! Since you live in Alexandria, Old Towne School for dogs would be right for you. I also recommend Woofs. I look forward to hearing more about your puppy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations to you and Mercy!!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats to you and Mercy!!! Way to Go!!!


----------

